

Shimano Sport Camera - j15e
http://shimano.camera/

======
natch
Wobblecam. Look at the sample footage, the problem is obvious. This is a
solved problem, they just need to apply the solution. Yes it takes power...
so, up the battery size. Yes batteries have weight, but if weight was the only
concern, you wouldn't be carrying a camera, and it's better that the camera
produce useful output.

------
serf
please let me dictate the speed at which I can scroll through the site without
having to wait for the animations to fire before proceeding.

i'm glad to see that Shimano is doing it's damnedest to stay relevant. It's a
name from my childhood, along with all of the Italian/American bicycle
companies that they bought over the years.

